

Dev Toolkit 1.0 -- Get a peek under the hood at Timehop - rmcfeeley
http://blog.thinkful.com/post/49511788616/whether-youre-just-starting-out-as-a-developer-or

======
joshguthrie
> Vim—a text editor. It’s been around for more than 20 years and it’s still
> much better than many of the other editors I’ve tried.

I am an emacs person and I take offense at this blatant editorism. Posts like
this are perpetuating a vimtriartic environment in the tech scene when it's
already struggling hard to find more nano users.

(Sorry, couldn't resist)

------
drcongo
ts;dr: They monitor their server, they log stuff, they use Vim.

~~~
treycopeland
^ what he said

